
Cisco's Pentesting Team Open-Sources Vulnerability Management Tool - elbii
http://blogs.cisco.com/security/introducing-kvasir/
======
lifeisstillgood
interesting - there is always an inflection point where a team gets large
enough, professional enough, that more of its time is dedicated to metrics and
co-ordination - and at a diseconomy of scale - there are tools that can help
postpone the day, but it seems to be an immutable law.

I am reminded of a quote by JS Haldane : at a certain height a falling cat
will walk away, a human will break and a horse splash.

increasing the volume / surface area ratio will result an gravity playing a
bigger part in ones lives and capabilities - it's the same here. mass, size,
etc of an organisation does count.

------
Omnipresent
Does anyone have an idea what they're using for the grids or are they home
baked? I'm going through the source to find out more but thought just in-case
someone knew from memory..

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
[http://datatables.net/index](http://datatables.net/index)

------
cbolat
it's nice to see their internal projects as open source.

------
ivanbrussik
i wonder if it will be compiled for windows 8

